# Small cluster of bees on the ground?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I bet there's a queen bee in that cluster. Could be a small swarm, could be the queen jumped off a comb when you inspected that day, it happens. For whatever reason, there is usually a queen in the clump of bees when you find them like that on the ground.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

That would be my experience as well. If they are balled up in front of the hive somewhere, there is a queen in the middle. Pick it up and carefully place back into the hive.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have lost a queen before and that's how I find them if I drop one,it flies off a frame, or whatever. (it happens) 

Wait 30 minutes and look for the wad-o-bees.


----------



## Wild Honey (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't been in that hive in over a month, so I'm guessing that the queen either left the hive, or the hive made a few queens and this one got booted. Ha ha, I don't know what happened. I went and checked this morning and the cluster is about the same size. I put a brood box over the cluster last night with foundationless frames. 3/4 of the cluster were on the lower frames this morning. I guess we'll see what happens when I get back from vacation in 3 days!


----------

